# Shave Lesion Size



## jaud63 (Oct 5, 2010)

Please let me know which would be the correct size to code.

Shave lesion of back listed in procedure note as 11 mm. Listed also on the path report
in the heading as 11 mm but in the body of the path note as 1.0 x .9 x .2

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2010)

they shrink once they get to path so go by the procedure note.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 6, 2010)

*11 mm vs 1.0 cm*

11 mm = 1.1 cm

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

